# Woo Hoo got to order my new bike



## Steverm (Oct 30, 2009)

My Look 566 should arrive Thursday. It is the red/white version.
So how do you care for a carbon frame? My old bike was an aluminum/ carbon fork from performance. It is my pre retirement present. I just turned 60.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Congrats, you'll love it. http://carlhart.com/how-to/how-to-care-for-carbon-bikes-and-parts-pg220.htm


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome! I have one also, and father who is 63 just got his. He did his first ride yesterday on it and is still in cloud nine!


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Steverm 

it will be awsome to finaly get out there on a well deserved preasent to your self 
I know it will bring hrs of pleasure 

I plan to add to my family this week to with a new 585 it is an exciting time isnt it 

Well Done 


Twiggy73


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Look family! I wish you many happy rides and always a tailwind.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Make sure both of you post pics when you get them.

...in the original "pics thread" so we can comment on them.


----------



## Steverm (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Pics will be on the way, although the weather is threatening my being able to take possession, which is a real bummer.


----------



## trev0006 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah great bike, love the carbon fiber.









Weav said:


> Congrats, you'll love it. http://carlhart.com/how-to/how-to-care-for-carbon-bikes-and-parts-pg220.htmtirescars


----------

